# where to buy bulk sand/salt mix



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

Looking for any info on where I can look locally to find who may sell bulk salt/sand mix like the county would have in one of there yards in case they would not sell it. also may be an area company instead of the lumber yards on where I can set up a account and by from a distributor or wholesale house? for baged Potassium straight or mix salt? I now the local quaies would have the sand but would they have the salt/sand mix?


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

a lot of lookers but no info ers kind of like a strip joint all the guys are lookin but no ones into the private dance


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

Look for a quarry, that is where we get out sand/salt mix. Ask around, cement companies need sand so you can ask where they get their sand. Someone who sells sand/gravel/topsoil normally sells salted sand, around here anyhow. Maybe ask local excavation companies, they usally have leads on bulk material suppliers. If you have a place to store it and no other options maybe you can buy bulk sand and bulk salt and mix it yourself, but then you need a way to load it and cover the pile.


----------

